# Crufts to be televised this year?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if Crufts is on TV this year? 

Would be nice if it was but I do hope C4 don't do it, they made a real mess of it last time, it was rubbish.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

More 4 are televising it this year. Each night has a 2-hour slot.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> More 4 are televising it this year. Each night has a 2-hour slot.


Really? Wow that's much better than last year!

Lets hope it's not 1 hour and 45 minutes of drivel and 15 minutes of the entire day  thats what coverage bloomin felt like last year!

Also hope they've got rid of that stupid bloody presenter


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

yes, more dogs, less talk :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Really? Wow that's much better than last year!
> 
> Lets hope it's not 1 hour and 45 minutes of drivel and 15 minutes of the entire day  thats what coverage bloomin felt like last year!
> 
> Also hope they've got rid of that stupid bloody presenter


It's also going to be livestreamed on this link:

dfsCrufts / Home - Mary Ray's Riverdance 2009

it's showing Mary Ray. Levi and Kizzy doing riverdance at the moment, but it will be livestream TV during the four days of Crufts


----------

